

Copyright questions as 3D printing comes of age - kevin_morrill
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/04/the-next-napster-copyright-questions-as-3d-printing-comes-of-age.ars

======
Natsu
Sometimes, I wonder if we should even be discussing this.

I'd hate to see the copyright industries manage to kill 3D printing research
with crazy laws before it gets very far.

~~~
tomjen3
I doubt they could, actually - all they would be able to do would be to move
the research out of the US and Europe. When the technology is good enough, the
law makers will be forced to allow it back in again or the US will not be able
to compete. Then ordinary people will demand access to these printers and it's
over.

------
kevin_morrill
Great article by Ars. I feel like they're one of the few blogs I read that
regularly writes great original content. Virtually everything else I see seems
to be weak journalists spinning on press releases spoon fed to them.

------
sireat
I wonder how far are we from the inevitable clash of ideologies as shown in
Cory Doctorow's Printcrime:

<http://craphound.com/?p=573>

